# Differences between 150hp and 170hp motor?



## sleeper 24v (Mar 27, 2007)

So besides the obvious hp difference what is the technical difference specifically pertaining to the power? I checked the FAQ's a didint see anything on the subject. I have the 150hp motor and was wondering if it was possible to swap some parts from the 170hp motor to close the gap. I also heard there is no REAL LIFE difference in power it just on paper. Trying to get input on that rumor too, thanks all


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Differences between 150hp and 170hp motor? (sleeper 24v)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3834246
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3660884
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4100576
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4303165
many more if you search


----------



## sleeper 24v (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Differences between 150hp and 170hp motor? (sleeper 24v)*

thanks for the links.. I did search, not sure what key words you used to find those threads but I wasn't as successful


----------

